# It's happened.  I've fallen off.



## LHIS (27 February 2016)

I fell off today, I've not fallen off for years.  It's my first fall (first of not many I hope!) from my pony.  I'm a lacking-in-confidence rider so I was dreading a fall, but today it happened. 
We were trotting round the school and my pony spooked at a lead rope hung in an unusual place (it's always something stupid!), he jumped sideways and I didn't go with him.  Spooks aren't unusual for him and it's usually fine, but I think this one caught me on a turn and whilst I was risen in my rising trot, so bum wasn't on seat and off I came. 
I fell onto my left hip and though it didn't hurt at the time it's getting sore now.  I think I'll have a bruise come the morning. 
Anyway, after a little cry (yep, I cried because I am a big baby) I got back on and we tried again, and did it properly without drama. 

On a plus note, I survived and bar the sore hip I'm ok and now I've had the fall I hope it will eliminate the 'what if I fall off?' niggle because I know it isn't that bad.


----------



## Equi (27 February 2016)

Aww no i hate that. Hope you don't feel sore tomorrow x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 February 2016)

LHIS said:



			I fell off today, I've not fallen off for years.  It's my first fall (first of not many I hope!) from my pony.  I'm a lacking-in-confidence rider so I was dreading a fall, but today it happened. 
We were trotting round the school and my pony spooked at a lead rope hung in an unusual place (it's always something stupid!), he jumped sideways and I didn't go with him.  Spooks aren't unusual for him and it's usually fine, but I think this one caught me on a turn and whilst I was risen in my rising trot, so bum wasn't on seat and off I came. 
I fell onto my left hip and though it didn't hurt at the time it's getting sore now.  I think I'll have a bruise come the morning. 
Anyway, after a little cry (yep, I cried because I am a big baby) I got back on and we tried again, and did it properly without drama. 

On a plus note, I survived and bar the sore hip I'm ok and now I've had the fall I hope it will eliminate the 'what if I fall off?' niggle because I know it isn't that bad.
		
Click to expand...

Join the club only my mare fell on the road and I landed on my left arm and now cannot move it much


----------



## LHIS (27 February 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			Join the club only my mare fell on the road and I landed on my left arm and now cannot move it much
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! Not good. If it goes a funny colour get yourself to a&e, or NHS direct at the very least.  I dinged my elbow good and proper on a farm gate that got caught in a gust of wind and I couldn't move the arm for couple of days - got it checked just in case (it was bruising to the bone).  Take care & hope you're ok!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 February 2016)

LHIS said:



			Ouch! Not good. If it goes a funny colour get yourself to a&e, or NHS direct at the very least.  I dinged my elbow good and proper on a farm gate that got caught in a gust of wind and I couldn't move the arm for couple of days - got it checked just in case (it was bruising to the bone).  Take care & hope you're ok!
		
Click to expand...

yup mine went yellow and black when I broke my humerus 2 years ago


----------



## Tnavas (29 February 2016)

Congratulations - on your fall and that you got back on straight away.

For your hip - put 1litre of water in a hot water bottle and then put it in the freezer, once frozen, wrap in a towel and sit on it.

My chiro is most insistent for soft tissue injuries - heat for bony bruises cold.


----------



## Cuddly Connemara (29 February 2016)

Try not to let it knock and believe me I know how hard it is to not lose confidence. 
My horse randomly bolts (or used to) and not gonna lie he scares me to death.
What I would suggest is try being more relaxed and fluid in the saddle , don't be ridged or ramrod straight, it helps you to move with the horse or just go with what ever he decides to do until you get the situation back under your control.


----------



## LHIS (29 February 2016)

Thanks all.  I rode again on Sunday and we went for a hack and I felt good and didn't dwell on the fall.  It helps that I know exactly what happened and why it happened. 
I rode briefly tonight but really wasn't in the mood - been in a huff all day (I blame a leap year day!) and had a crappy day at work.
Pleased to report my hip is ok and neck not painful anymore.


----------



## MargoMare (1 March 2016)

Ahh poor you - but at least it was a fall from something silly rather than your pony broncing you off or anything so hopefully wont dent your confidence too much (even if it has dented your hip!) x


----------



## LHIS (2 March 2016)

MargoMare said:



			Ahh poor you - but at least it was a fall from something silly rather than your pony broncing you off or anything so hopefully wont dent your confidence too much (even if it has dented your hip!) x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - confidence is ok (surprisingly!).  I went for a hack on Sunday and that was fine and my sore bits have healed.  I had a short lesson on Monday night but I was in a foul mood (work!) and this rubbed off on my pony, we plodded about a bit and then I called it a day.  I've got another lesson tonight and got out of bed on the right side this morning (unless work spoils it again lol) so hoping for a productive lesson. 
When I came off my pony took a step or two and then stopped, turned around and just looked at me, he looked quite upset and perhaps a bit shocked at what had happened (I'm his first owner and no one has come off him before).  My instructor suggested it might cause him to think twice about silly spooks given he seemed to be quite upset about unseating me.


----------



## Almonzor (18 May 2016)

I came off today for the first time (24th lesson).  Horse didn't like the torrential rain belting against the arena roof so was a bit edgy to start with and then whilst trotting round a corner without stirrups a bird darted out of a bush and he jumped sideways!  I slid off the side ungracefully!  Soft fall, so no harm done, but in a way it's nice to get the first fall out of the way!  Rest of the lesson was OK.


----------



## Bilbo_Baggins (27 June 2016)

I had a similar worry about "what if's" when I started hacking alone.  I always try to let someone know how long I will be out and where I am going just in case something happens!  I also always wear hi-viz even when not doing road riding.  Anyway my first fall on a solo hack was because I deer jumped out right in front of us whilst trotting along a track. Bilbo span 180 to avoid and I was rising and just kept going! Hit the deer and was then pulled to my feet by Bilbo, unfortunately the way I fell had caught my hand the the reins.  Ended up with a nicely broken wedding ring finger, but otherwise ok (a bit shaken up of course!) My biggest fear at that point is that Bilbo would run for home and there was a major A road to cross to get there.  He didn't just waited for me to sort myself out.  I actually let go whilst looking at my hand which wasn't a smart thing to do! I have since moved to a area with no major roads to cross, but I don't feel so anxious about him leaving me as I used to either. 

I am glad I had that fall as I was getting so worried about it it was affecting my confidence.  Of course there is nothing to say I won't fall off again, but I don't worry about it so much now.  I make sure someone know where I am and that I have my phone with me and I have a tag on my saddle with my mobile and my Dad's number just in case we are separated so I can find him again.


----------



## cherylee (1 July 2016)

Poor you, glad your ok and you've got back on! I was so glad to get my first fall out the way and realise it doesn't always hurt to much!


----------



## LadyDarcy (9 July 2016)

I had my first fall yesterday, lost my stirrup cantering a 20m circle and off I went overboard!  Got straight back on but woken up with a rather stiff neck today!


----------



## View (9 July 2016)

LadyDarcy said:



			I had my first fall yesterday, lost my stirrup cantering a 20m circle and off I went overboard!  Got straight back on but woken up with a rather stiff neck today!
		
Click to expand...

Did your head hit the floor when you came off?  Any evidence e.g. crumbs of floor surface on it?

If so, no matter how innocuous you thought the fall, please replace your hat.  I had what I and everyone present thought was a really soft fall last year.  I landed face first, and did not think I had hit my head.  However, when I took my hat off I realised that I must have as there was a faint red mark on my forehead.  I still didn't think anything of it, but as I knew that I would need a new hat in a couple of months anyway due to the new standards, I replaced it and sent the old one off to Champion for testing.  Well I was shocked when I saw the photographs and report.  The shell had done its job, but was compressed to under one third of the original thickness.

So please, don't take chances - we only have one head.


----------

